# Questions regarding POD companies



## t2c (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi there, I'm new to the website and t-shirt buisness itself, and have a few questions. Out of the POD services mentioned here (cafepress, zazzle, etc.) what works best, and why? advantages of POD vs self printing? are POD's profitable?

Keep in mind that I'd like to do my own designs (logo, shirts graphics, etc), would like to target teens/skateboarding subculture and only have a limited amount of starting money.


----------



## t2c (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't think you were suppose to sell services out side of the referall forum, and I was more or less referring to companies such as printmojo, cafepress, etc.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

In general to your question most POD is going to be dtg printing, most people still consider screen printing to be the best. So with the dtg you are going to get a "lesser" quality, but you do get to print like 256 colors on a shirt if you want, photos etc. You cannot do that sort of stuff with screen printing.

Some people have had great success with pod, some have not, i think that is up the individual to make it happen, strong designs and marketing can go along way. 

You really have to ask yourself what you want. For a decent screen printing set up you are going to spend around $3,000. Is screen printing something you want to learn and do? 

Starting out with a pod may not be a bad idea for you, it allows you to find out which of your designs work/don't work. I know that with most pod's will you not be able to retag your shirt or brand them as much as you want. But like i said you get to try stuff out very easily and with little to no money, once you are selling a few shirts a month of one design it may be worth at that point for you to invest in some printing equipment or have a design printed locally at a shop.


----------

